
Alexander Skarsgård Explains “Jantelagen” & Why He Hides His Awards - gredelin
https://swedesinthestates.com/alexander-skarsgard-explains-the-swedish-jantelagen/
======
asdf21
I dislike this attitude. Depending on the packaging it comes across as false
humility at best, and at worst it holds back the most talented among us from
some of the best opportunities.

If only everyone who had a 150 IQ (approx one in 2500) was arrogant enough to
want to have 2500 kids.

